
So, what if you could build your own LoRa network? - danicampora
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1795343078/lopy-the-lora-wifi-and-bluetooth-iot-development-p
======
danicampora
There's a new MicroPython board on Kickstarter now, a triple-network
development platform which doubles up as a LoRa Nano gateway. Ideal for edge
of network applications.

Here is the clever part, you can use the module to route wireless data from
WiFi to LoRa (and vice versa) thus making the LoPy both a LoRa
Receiver/Transmitter and a Nano gateway capable of handling up to 100 other
LoRa nodes! This means you can go and create your own LoRa network for you,
your friends or just your Things! No monthly bills for connectivity.

